
one.one.one.one - the Internet’s Fastest, Privacy-First DNS Resolver - maximveksler
https://one.one.one.one
======
YouKnowBetter
For whatever it is worth: Cloudflare, I totally love your geekyness.

@cloudshell:~$ nslookup 1.1.1.1

Non-authoritative answer: 1.1.1.1.in-addr.arpa name = one.one.one.one.

And your DNS is fast, the differences from the points I have tried(1) them on
myself are not as big as what you list. But they are always fastest.

1:
[https://github.com/cleanbrowsing/dnsperftest](https://github.com/cleanbrowsing/dnsperftest)

